# Fox Armored Vehicle FV721



## Sentry18

Atlantic Firearms has a deal for you! Presuming you have $50,000 anyway. Just remember, Christmas is coming up and I am pretty sure you got me in the PS secret Santa drawing. 

Tons of pics if you follow the link. Video down below.





















> *FV721 FOX ARMORED CAR- for sale*
> You now have the chance to own a highly collectible piece of Military Armor .This Alvis Fox was built in 1971 and served in the British Military . Eventually it was imported into the US and worked for a Movie production company and was equipped with a Sim fire gas powered cannon and machine gun. Atlantic Firearms was fortunate enough to purchase the item from a private collector & it has been used for publicity & events . The unit has been stored inside and not left out to be exposed to the elements . The FOX runs and drives well and is in cosmetically good condition for a 46 year old vehicle. Comes with 1 spare tire , some extra parts and manuals.
> Payment via Wire Transfer only , Open to reasonable offers
> We have not tested the Sim Fire cannon or gun however the control and hoses are there.
> This is a Military Surplus Vehicle & No warranty
> Shipping is the responsibility of purchaser & not included in sale price
> 
> The first Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance ( Wheeled) CVR(W) Fox prototype was completed in 1967. The Fox was being developed at the same time as the Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance (Tracked) Scorpion. Production was undertaken by the Royal Ordnance Factory, Leeds, but later bought out by Vickers Defense Systems.
> Although somewhat similar in appearance to the Ferret, the Fox is a completely different vehicle. One big difference is the Fox has an all aluminum alloy hull. Like the Scorpion, the Fox is powered by the Jaguar J60 4.2 litre 6 cylinder. The 30mm RARDEN cannon that was fitted in the Scimitar is also in the Fox. The layout is similar to the CVR(T)s with the driver in the front of the hull and the gunner and commander in the turret. The turret were unique to the Fox but were later used on some CVR(T) s after the Fox was taken out of service. The Fox was originally manufactured with a floatation screen making the vehicle fully amphibious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crew:* 3 (driver, gunner, and commander)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Engine:* Jaguar XK J60 4.2 Litre In-line 6 cylinder petrol engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transmission:* Daimler Preselective 5 Speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Speed:* 65 mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Weight (empty):* 12640 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Height:* 7 ft 3 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Length:* 16 ft 8 in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Width:* 7 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Electrical System:* 24 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tires:* 11.00 X 20
> 
> From WIKI .The *FV721 Fox Combat Vehicle Reconnaissance (Wheeled)* (CVR(W)) was a 4 × 4 armored car manufactured by Alvis, deployed by the British Army as a replacement for the Ferret scout car and the Saladin armored car. The Fox was introduced into service in May 1973 and withdrawn from 1993-94.
> 
> It had a crew of three and had a low profile rotating turret armed with a 30 mm L21 RARDEN cannon, which was manually fed with three-round magazines; 99 rounds were carried. A coaxial L37A2 7.62 mm machine gun was mounted with 2,600 rounds. The weapons were not stabilized. This turret was also equipped with a set of two 4-barrelled smoke dischargers. The vehicle had a combat weight of 6.75 tons and was designed to be air-portable.[1] The Fox had aluminum armor and was fitted with a flotation screen. It lacked protection against nuclear, biological and chemical weapons. Powered by a Jaguar 4.2-litre 6-cylinder petrol engine, the Fox was one of the fastest vehicles of its type.
> 
> The Fox was typically attached to armored and mechanized infantry battalions. The use of high mobility light vehicles such as the Fox would provide the ability to outflank heavier armored divisions. This also potentially enabled the Fox to act as a scout and a vehicle that can engage similar light vehicles. The all-welded aluminum armor hull and turret protected against medium gun fire and artillery splinters but not from heavy (.50 calibre) machine gun fire. The driver sat at the front and had an integral periscope/hatch cover that lifted and opened to the right. The centre mounted turret held the commander-loader on the left and gunner on the right. They each had a rear-opening hatch cover.[1] Without preparation, the Fox can ford one metre of water and a flotation screen can be erected in two minutes. Air portable, three Foxes can be carried by one C-130 Hercules aircraft, two of which can be parachute dropped.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_armoured_reconnaissance_vehicle#cite_note-ineteres-1

https://www.atlanticfirearms.com/co...ed/fv721-fox-armored-car-detail.html?Itemid=0


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

A 4.2 liter in line 6 on an over 6 ton armoured car? I think my jeep has a similar sized engine and it sucks on the highway pulling my 4 wheeler. Am I missing something?


----------



## RedBeard

Gearing 


CrackbottomLouis said:


> A 4.2 liter in line 6 on an over 6 ton armoured car? I think my jeep has a similar sized engine and it sucks on the highway pulling my 4 wheeler. Am I missing something?


----------



## RedBeard

4.2 l inline is the same as amc. Great engine!


----------



## Sentry18

This was made in 1971 when helicopters were becoming in vogue and ground speed was not much of a concern to the military. Still I imagine it would do just fine driving down the street in front of my house.


----------



## RedBeard

Sentry18 said:


> This was made in 1971 when helicopters were becoming in vogue and ground speed was not much of a concern to the military. Still I imagine it would do just fine driving down the street in front of my house.


71 it probably was an amc. Take that 4.2 amc and combined it with jeep 4.0 parts and you have a 4.7l stroker that rips! Had an 86 amc Eagle wagon with one in it. It was sick.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Wonder what hoa would say if I parked it in front of my house under a giant American flag


----------



## Sentry18

Found this little nugget:


----------



## terri9630

Good God don't tell my husband about it!! He'll think it's the perfect retirement vehicle and will blend in with the mountain....


----------

